# a good fat burner



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

hi

lokking for a good fat burner for morning cardio

are they worth it and do they work?

any reccomendations?

thanks :thumb:


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

obviously its mainly down to diet and cardio if i was going for an off the counter 1 i would go for hydroxycut hardcore x just my opinion


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

where from mate?

i heard that extreme do one but im not sure, i think its extreme nutrition

its only for when the fat loss starts to slow


----------



## unit (Jul 27, 2009)

i was gonna buy hydroxycut and researched it abit, and then one day went on the net and couldnt find it anywhere on ebay as if it had been taken off for some reason or another? :S

edit: IGNORE, just found it everywhere again :S :S :S :S


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

were you really looking? lol


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

bodybuilding warehouse do it mate


----------



## unit (Jul 27, 2009)

andy51086 said:


> were you really looking? lol


haha yeah man i swear ebay was full of it one day and the next it couldnt be found anywhere! but that wasnt the new hydroxycut hardcore x. it was just HH... maybe it had side effects or soemthing and was removed i dont know but it dissapeared ha!


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

at least you found it mate


----------



## unit (Jul 27, 2009)

the old stuff was taken down/back cos apparently it caused liver problems!


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

m14rky said:


> bodybuilding warehouse do it mate


i cant see mate thats all the fat burners i can find on there site

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/fat-loss-18-c.asp


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

unit said:


> the old stuff was taken down/back cos apparently it caused liver problems!


oh dear that cant be good.

what about the new one they released any sides?


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

T5 you want mate

Ephidrine based tho not Ephedra herbal


----------



## unit (Jul 27, 2009)

http://www.webmd.com/diet/news/20090501/hydroxycut-recall-due-to-liver-injuries

nothing on the new stuff, looks good!


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

unit said:


> http://www.webmd.com/diet/news/20090501/hydroxycut-recall-due-to-liver-injuries
> 
> nothing on the new stuff, looks good!


thanks for the link mate

i dont think i will be buying anything from them ever :confused1:


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

i hope that t5 is not illegal as i dont want to be seen as asking where to source gear from if so mods i apologise as i didnt know


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

are these what i want? as i dont know if t5 is legal or not

http://www.newimagesupplements.co.uk/2_x_Diamond_Labs_ECA_30+_(60_caps)/p38777_403889.aspx


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

You should deffo give myprotein.co.uk a look at mate, some good fatburners/hunger suppressers on there


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

so i have found some forza t5 for sale on the net are they worth buying?


----------



## Ashley_ (Oct 22, 2009)

I tried Forza T5 mate and I think there rubbish. They lie about whatever they put in I think. I've read a lot of people on here don't like Forza.


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

i have heard many mixed reviews about them mate

still not sure want one to get if any


----------



## biggerlandy (Sep 1, 2009)

grenade,s mate you want they are mental all legal and ok that way


----------



## Quail (May 25, 2009)

I had good results with Sci-mx Pyro MX Leanburn. I had to cut some fat in a short period of time. Decent cardio combined with heavy weights and I managed to lower my BF% a fair bit without losing muscle


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

I would rate EPH 25+ very high!!


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

Greekgoddess said:


> I used to swear by Lipo 6 (original formula) as they worked really well for me.
> 
> However,I was at a show in Italy recently when the owner of the supplements stall gave me a three tablet sample of a fat burner called SUB Q to try...........all I can say is OH MY GOD! Three days later I could still feel the effects of the only tablet I took. It can be found online, don't know if it is available in the UK though.Next time I am cutting for a contest I will definitely be taking it for a few weeks.


i found sub q online its made by a company called fusion is this the same one?


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

andy51086 said:


> are these what i want? as i dont know if t5 is legal or not
> 
> http://www.newimagesupplements.co.uk/2_x_Diamond_Labs_ECA_30+_(60_caps)/p38777_403889.aspx


Yes mate. No fcuking about, buy these. I'm using them now and theyre the best i've tried yet.....i like them


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

kawikid said:


> Yes mate. No fcuking about, buy these. I'm using them now and theyre the best i've tried yet.....i like them


how would you rate them mate? what has been your results like?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm running ephedrine and t3 at the moment and all see s well


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

andy51086 said:


> how would you rate them mate? what has been your results like?


They're only a fat burner mind, they wont do it for you. Diet and cardio are spot on just now. I addded these and they work nicely, give a good boost to drive you through the workout/cardio.

Helping with the last bits of fat on lower abs and thighs. Think of them as a preworkout suppliment to power your sessions with more intensity.

If your gonna use any my advice is use these.


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

kawikid said:


> They're only a fat burner mind, they wont do it for you. Diet and cardio are spot on just now. I addded these and they work nicely, give a good boost to drive you through the workout/cardio.
> 
> Helping with the last bits of fat on lower abs and thighs. Think of them as a preworkout suppliment to power your sessions with more intensity.
> 
> If your gonna use any my advice is use these.


ok mate thanks for the advice :thumbup1: i know that these arent wonder pills

its just something that i can use as the fat loss stops later in the weeks/months


----------

